
“Mom, I always told you I'd come back and get my degree” – Zuckerberg - chirau
https://www.facebook.com/4/posts/10103748163337421/
======
MrZongle2
Well, if _I_ was a multi-billionaire, I could get a degree from Harvard as
well.

I'm far more impressed by the kid who puts himself through a state university
while working one or more jobs and trying to deal with debt, a massive lack of
spare time, and an uncertain job market.

~~~
alvarosevilla95
Really? That's more impressive to you than going to harvard, founding a
multibillion company and coming back for the degree?

~~~
fenwick67
Getting in to Harvard is impressive (if it wasn't predestined by your loaded,
alumni parents).

Founding a multibillion company is impressive.

Going back to get the degree is not impressive.

~~~
alvarosevilla95
Sorry just saw your reply. Going back to get the degree is just a nice closing
for a very impressive trajectory.

